# Puppy Class Fun



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

That looks like fun. What age can you really start seriously training them for agility? I think around here they want them to be around 18 months but I have heard of some classes for younger dogs - just not in my town. I'd really like to get Murphy into agility.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Rufus is in a 'Foundation' Agility class. One way to teach rear end awareness was to place a ladder on the ground and slowly walk them through it. Another thing we did was get them to step up onto a stool and then have them move their back legs around the stool. The class teacher also said that you could have your dog walk backwards up some steps. We don't really get to get on the equipment until the next class. The foundation class teaches you how to get your dog to do a front cross and a back cross and to learn your body language. The only piece of equipment that we have done is the tunnel.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

you really need to wait to train things like jumps and weave poles until they are finished growing. In this class the jump height wass kept so low that the dog was really just steping over. About ankel high. You can start training the contact stuff like the A frames and dog walk and a tunnel, chute, and tires (set low or on the ground). Everything should be kept puppy height. I actualy have a set of agility equipment just for small breed puppies. I've been doing some of that with Saleen but she really doesn't fit LoL. All the stuff out at the training facility is regulation size lowered for the puppies. 

Real jumping and weave poles are saved until after puppies are finished growing. I have never considered weave poles being harmful but she said that she saves them to avoid risk of injury to developing shoulders ? I don't really do agility. I never have liked it much, I used to have to do it and teach classes when I worked for a behaviorist here in town. I hated it then, but now, after doing Rally and loving it I think I am better prepared to enjoy agility a little more. Plus I like the idea of giving my big girls a job to do lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

maddiek said:


> Rufus is in a 'Foundation' Agility class. One way to teach rear end awareness was to place a ladder on the ground and slowly walk them through it. Another thing we did was get them to step up onto a stool and then have them move their back legs around the stool. The class teacher also said that you could have your dog walk backwards up some steps. We don't really get to get on the equipment until the next class. The foundation class teaches you how to get your dog to do a front cross and a back cross and to learn your body language. The only piece of equipment that we have done is the tunnel.


 The class we are in now isn't an agility class at all. It's a puppy kindergarden and this trainer believes that introducing as many things as possible at this age is your best bet. Saleen has a blast so there's one vote for her idea lol  
I think I might take her through the beginner agility class next I dunno. I might do intermediate obedience... or I could do both. They are taught on different days. Saleen is currently in this puppy class as well as thebasic class I teach.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

You used to do Rally? That is what I was really interested in but couldn't find anyone local that had classes.

The teacher said we definitely could not get on the teeter-totter or the A-Frame or the ...I forget...because if our dog fell or got hurt then it could ruin them for agility.

I too started doing this because Rufus needs a job to do. If not then he gets into too much! Plus I love the bonding when we do things together.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I did puppy agility with a 10 month old dog but everything was lowered for them and the jumps were at most 8 inches. She jumped higher then that on her own.

It is fun but I am to slow to compete and uncordinated though Mandy would excel at it with her tiny bouncy size of just over 30 lbs.


Looks like fun and good on you for getting hubby to go. Mine wont even bother showing up to a class so misserable or not he went.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> good on you for getting hubby to go. Mine wont even bother showing up to a class so misserable or not he went.


LoL, I didn't give hubby a choice, he had to go. Of course he didn't know the class was going to be an hour away at 8:30 on saturday morning when he agreed ROFL. Whats worse I threatened to make him pay for another ealry saturday morning class and go to that if he didn't come to my Tuesday night class with her, which is Free. Hummmmm lets see 130.00 for 6 weeks of 6am alarm clocks OR... FREE at 6:30 pm on Tuesday. It helps too that I do all the training at home so he gets to show up on Tuesday with the star of the class. I call that cheating LoL. 



Maddiek, 
Yup I did Rally with my two tibbies. Howie got his RN in three shows and then I sort of got distracted and so haven't had him in the more advanced levels yet. Wonder competed to but NQ'ed both times. The first time she refused a down (because I hadn't really taught it until the week before) and the second time I have a major MAJOR blone moment and comppletely missed a sign... two runs in a raw actualy so Howie didn't qualify that day either ROFL. 

We weren't allowed to get on the teeter or the dog walk either last saturday because of the risk of injury and in the case of the teeter seriously frightening the puppies. We did do the A frame because it is so wide and even then you see I have her on a short leash and there are three of us right there within an arms length of her... just in case  I was surprised that non of the pups in the class were afraid of the A frame at all... I've never led a dog all the way up and over like that right off the bat. I was taught to teach the A frame differently. Oh well.... that was a long time ago and this is better trainer than the other one was LoL.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Good pics of Saleen doing baby agility. She looks cute out there experiencing all the new stuff.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Great pics of Saleen


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Nice pics...this has been helpful as we are considering agility for our dogs too._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, looks like you guys were having a great time. I can't wait to get my agility equipment started, I am going to make my own... except for the tunnels. One of the most enjoyable sports to share with your dog...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I had no idea that those things posed a danger to puppies in agility before fully grown! Wow, it makes sense though.


----------

